# Painting form



## Bane (Oct 8, 2010)

What you put into the form?
Like: http://www.certapro.com/interior-house-paint-estimator.aspx

What would you add or remove?

Tnx


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Hit it with a spell check.


----------

